# Starter und NetLinkPro - Problem bei Übernahme der Steuerungshoheit



## Ralle (25 Mai 2011)

Ich will über einen NetLink-Pro (Profibus) und Starter aus Step7 V5.5 auf meine Antriebe (5 Sinamics an 3 CU320) zugreifen. Das gelingt auch, ich kann die Teile konfigurieren, prima.

Wenn ich bei Inbetriebnahme auf die Steuertafel gehe, kann ich den Antrieb einschalten und auch starten. Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit friert Starter förmlich ein. Es schein noch irgend etwas zu machen, aber wenn überhaupt, dann im Schneckentempo. Währenddessen zeigt das Netzwerk rege Dauerauslastung. 

Ist das wieder mal ein Problem, das nur ich habe oder ist das bekannt? Gibt es Abhilfe? 

Um wieder etwas tun zu können, schieße ich Starter mit dem Taskmanager  ab. Ein anschließender Neustart von Starter dauert ebenfalls ewig und dann geht nichts mehr, Starter will, dass ich die Steuerhoheit wieder abgebe und friert ein. Toll, ich hatte das Teil ja eh geschlossen. Hilft eigentlich nur ein Neustart des Laptop.


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2011)

Ich seh schon, das darf ich wieder alleine austüddeln. 

Also ich hab mal Starter ohne Step7 genutzt da passierte es auch.
Dann habe ich nur eine der beiden CU320 online geöffnet, die Andere blieb Offline, nun lief es prima, auch mit der Steuertafel. Heute werde ich noch einmal das Ganze aus Step7 heraus testen. 

PS: Ja nicht den Netzwerkstecker ziehen, während man Online ist oder sogar die Steuerungshoheit übernommen hat. Das wird mit Startertod bestraft und man bekommt Starter erst nach booten von XP wieder ordentlich ans laufen.

Echt, Starter ist auch so ein spezielles Tool.


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2011)

Na ja, mal läufts 30 Minuten, mal eine Stunde, immerhin. Von den Bescheidenen Qualitäten der automatischen Parameterermittlung, mal abgesehen, braucht man recht lange,um sich wieder einzuarbeiten. Das Booten der VM geht Gott sei Dank recht fix und es ist dann ohnehin besser, Step7 nicht offen zu haben, damit man sich nicht irgend etwas zerschießt.


----------



## Blackmike (26 Mai 2011)

Das Problem in der Form kenn ich nicht. Was ich schon mal während einer IBN in China hatte, war, das mit der CP5512 in einem Dual Core Lap bei einer Baudrate >=3MBaud unkontrolliert und sporadisch, während ich Online über DP auf dem Sinamics war, Parameter verändert hat, zu einer abstürzenden CU und einer anschließend defekten Firmware auf der CF führte. Wurde mir dank priority request auch von der Entwicklungsabteilung in Nürnberg bestätigt.

Auch ist die Kombination Starter - Drive ES - S7 in machen Versionen sehr zickig.
Welche Starter Version hast du wenn falls vorhanden, welche Drive ES version ? Ältere 5.3 Drive ES versionen zicken mit aktuellen Starter version gerne.

Wir haben Stationen mit bis zu 8 S150 (CU320-II mitlerweile), angebunden über DP an F-CPU´s (Sicherheitssteuerung des Umrichters über ProfiSafe), die CPU´s untereinander vernetzt über Ethernet. Wenn ich mit meinem LAP über Ethernet auf das Netz gehe, ist gleichzeitig Arbeiten und Beobachten auf mehreren CPU´s und Online auf mehreren S150 inkl der Steuertafel möglich. Hänger kenn ich da eigentlich nicht.

Vllt ist auch der netlink pro da etwas zickig, siehe mein prob damals in China.

gruß,- Black


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2011)

Yep, DriveES 5.3, ist auch schon etwas älter und Starter 4.1.
Ich brauche das eher selten, daher ist auch die Software nicht immer auf dem neuesten Stand.

PS: Wenn ihr solche Konfigurationen fahrt, wie stellt ihr eigentlich sicher, dass ihr in 5 Jahren noch mit euren dann aktuellen PG auf die gesamte Hardware inkl. Konfig kommt? Bei einer einfachen S7 geht das ja noch, aber F-CPU, Profisafe, CU320, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass durchaus problematisch werden kann. Man sollte vielleicht zu jeder größeren Anlage nach der IBN das PG in einen Schrank schließen und nur dafür zum Service herausholen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Ja nicht den Netzwerkstecker ziehen, während man Online ist oder sogar die Steuerungshoheit übernommen hat. Das wird mit Startertod bestraft und man bekommt Starter erst nach booten von XP wieder ordentlich ans laufen.
> 
> Echt, Starter ist auch so ein spezielles Tool.



Bei mir ist das egal welche Step 7 Software oder welchen Adapter ich nutze, wenn eins der Programme abstürzt, hilft nur ein Neustart des Rechners um wieder Online zu kommen!


----------



## marlob (27 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Man sollte vielleicht zu jeder größeren Anlage nach der IBN das PG in einen Schrank schließen und nur dafür zum Service herausholen.


Oder du machst dir für jedes Projekt eine neue virtuelle Maschine
Dann hast du immer den passenden Softwarestand usw.


----------

